

Google 'should be allowed in examinations' - Michie
http://www.bbc.com/news/education-32531820

======
ljk
Imo open book/open notes is enough. The process of writing down notes is the
main point. If people use google then there really isn't any learning going
on.

Also, open-google tests make it way too easy to cheat

